# I think Dwayne is on Steroids.



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Superman logo huh...

I HEARD this, I heard.. HEARD that he said he did do steroids in a book


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps, but not being in the WWE has given him a lot more time to train more so that could explain it.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

He hit the gym... That's what CM Punk should do too.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

well done capat 

you are much easier to spot than a toupee


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Steroids or not, John Cena is way stronger than him.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Usually I dismiss every "he's on roids" thread as WWE has repeatedly suspended BIG stars for it. Sin Cara amidst a push, Jeff just before WM, even Rey Mysterio.

Though in fairness, he wouldn't need to roid test for a Movie. They'd only pose that if there was a cause for concern, like if the actor was a past addict and even then not all the time. 

But whatever, I don't give a shit.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> Steroids or not, John Cena is way stronger than him.


And Cena, well, before Mason Ryan came along, was the face of unchecked steroid abuse.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think he's on steroids at all. After he left the E he got noticeably smaller, no doubt due to not having to work out as much for wrestling. Then he got jacked again, pretty simple. Plus, Rock is half black and half Samoan, they are built like houses to begin with more often than not. He got a great roll of the genetic dice.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> Steroids or not, John Cena is way stronger than him.


...Jesus


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well he's more muscular than I am so he must be on steroids. Cody Rhodes too.

Though I actually have bigger legs than Cody.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

No, he's in the gym every day, sometimes twice a day, his whole life since he was 14, he's a naturally big guy.
actors are always gaining and losing weight based on their roles, with the Hollywood trainers, it's a lot easier for them.

BTW, you are not the troll who opens 20 accounts every day and hates every wrestler in different account? wow, this is something else, poor guy.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, he's only had about 8 years to put on that amount of muscle. Nothing but steroids could let you do it in that amount of time.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Walls said:


> I don't think he's on steroids at all. After he left the E he got noticeably smaller, no doubt due to not having to work out as much for wrestling. Then he got jacked again, pretty simple. Plus, Rock is half black and half Samoan, they are built like houses to begin with more often than not. He got a great roll of the genetic dice.


Nah he is on steroids.





Rock316AE said:


> No, he's in the gym every day, sometimes twice a day, his whole life since he was 14, he's a naturally big guy.
> actors are always gaining and losing weight based on their roles, with the Hollywood trainers, it's a lot easier for them.
> 
> BTW, you are not the troll who opens 20 accounts every day and hate every wrestler in different account? wow, this is something else, poor guy.


Typical Dwayne dickrider response.. always making up excuses & calling eveyone else a troll. 

Man the fuck up.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously though. I can almost guarantee with 1,000% certainty that there is NOT ONE wrestler past or present in WWE, TNA, or ROH that hasn't at one time, if not currently use steroids. Sadly, the wrestling business is built on it. It's a huge part of the culture. Yes, even today.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

probably but needles aren't the only thing Dwayne enjoys sticking in his ass.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

OK, so that's you, thanks for confirming, poor kid, this is a sad story. capat or whatever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

you kids were agreeing with crapat regularly when he was praising Dwayne, but now he's just a dumb troll? make up your minds man.

crapat > Dwayne


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i think you have a legit point about dwayne


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Has this threadstarter kid ever posted anything else that doesn't revolve around the love of his life? Cripple didn't get his heart broke last night. The troll here did.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Why does the Rock need to take steroids.. Yes, he is a hollywood star but he is not a wrestler nowadays. The Rock has always had a bright attitude to life, and always stay in a positive state of mind.

The rock is an animal in the gym judging by his arms. You can eat what you want, and eat pretty healthy (protein related) since he doesn't have to travel the whole world, like wwe do, so the rock has time to build up, as he doesn't have to take bumps in the ring, or break a sweat, unless its on the weights , unlike the other wrestlers, who are constantly working for thier pay cheques


----------



## BigShowWMD (Oct 22, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> Steroids or not, John Cena is way stronger than him.


Your trolling is obvious you know...


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

CeNation_ said:


> Steroids or not, John Cena is way stronger than him.


It's old now...


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> OK, so that's you, thanks for confirming, poor kid, this is a sad story. capat or whatever.


Confirming what? sad story what? 

are you on fucking crack. go sip on some dwayne juice.




Nexus One said:


> Has this threadstarter kid ever posted anything else that doesn't revolve around the love of his life? Cripple didn't get his heart broke last night. The troll here did.


lol Butthurt.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Calvin22 said:


> *Why does the Rock need to take steroids..* Yes, he is a hollywood star but he is not a wrestler nowadays. The Rock has always had a bright attitude to life, and always stay in a positive state of mind.
> 
> The rock is an animal in the gym judging by his arms. You can eat what you want, and eat pretty healthy (protein related) since he doesn't have to travel the whole world, like wwe do, so the rock has time to build up, as he doesn't have to take bumps in the ring, or break a sweat, unless its on the weights , unlike the other wrestlers, who are constantly working for thier pay cheques


To get that badass Cop role in FAST 5 movie.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Astitude said:


> To get that badass Cop role in FAST 5 movie.


I don't know whether you are serious.

The Rock has always been bad ass, ever since he left the wrestling business.
He had to work his ass off to get that bad ass role down the gym.

lol them shakes are making him fat.. look at his belly XD...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Astitude said:


> Confirming what? sad story what?
> 
> are you on fucking crack. go sip on some dwayne juice.
> 
> ...


You would say some gay $hit, would you? Sounds about right. Disgusting. Thinking of men's assholes in the middle of the day? Must be a undercover one..


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Calvin22 said:


> I don't know whether you are serious.
> 
> The Rock has always been bad ass, ever since he left the wrestling business.
> He had to work his ass off to get that bad ass role down the gym.
> ...












Look at him.... Steroids is the only way he can look bigger than Vin diesel.





Nexus One said:


> You would say some gay $hit, would you? Sounds about right. Disgusting. Thinking of men's assholes in the middle of the day? Must be a undercover one..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

He probably is. A lot of people in Hollywood are on the roids. Too many of them get too big too quickly. This wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

I take protein shakes, and eat stupid amounts of meat 


Ohh.. I wasted another post.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> Hugh Jackman: 'I Do The Dwayne Johnson Diet'
> 
> Asked how much weight he has to put on for the action flick, Hugh revealed, “A lot, and you have to be lean. I do the Dwayne Johnson diet. I rang him and he said [eat] 6000 calories a day - you start at 6.30 in the morning eating chicken and broccoli, and you eat every two hours.”


^


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

scrilla said:


> probably but needles aren't the only thing Dwayne enjoys sticking in his ass.


:lmao

Cena should use this line during the build up to WM.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Huge Jackman is putting over dwayne because they are friends.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hugh Jackman is also speaking sense.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Astitude said:


> Look at him.... Steroids is the only way he can look bigger than Vin diesel.


He's always been bigger than Vin Diesel.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Astitude said:


> Huge Jackman is putting over dwayne because they are friends.


Seriously. Jackamn's not gonna say "I called Dwayne up to see how he gets big for movies and he told me steroids."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock was MASSIVE when he was in the Nation. You look at his transformation from Rocky Maivia to Nation and it's massively noticeable.

If he's taken steroids it isn't recently. He's been working hard at the gym, the fact he has got great genetics as well as a hard working mentality, you can bet that those gains since that first picture are all natural.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Good god dwayne is on a roll... 

During G.I.Joe filming -


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> ^


the max amount of muscle each year to be put on without the aid of any human growth hormone would be 6 to 7 kilos, with steroids thats in the high teens, It's quite possible he isnt on steroids but there is also a huge chance he is on steroids.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe ... maybe not. He said somewhere that he's taking supplements that increase the recovery time of the muscles. In other words, he can work on each body part more often which explains (probably) why he's gotten so big relatively quick, or quicker than usual.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Rock was MASSIVE when he was in the Nation. You look at his transformation from Rocky Maivia to Nation and it's massively noticeable.
> 
> If he's taken steroids it isn't recently. He's been working hard at the gym, the fact he has got great genetics as well as a hard working mentality, you can bet that those gains since that first picture are all natural.


He was no where near this big during his N.O.D days.. 






He is most definitely on Steriods...


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> Steroids or not, John Cena is way stronger than him.


Your obsessed with John Cena to the fact that everything you say seems stupid, no offense, but you have to think about what you post, unless your intentionally trolling


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Venomous said:


> Perhaps, but not being in the WWE has given him a lot more time to train more so that could explain it.


you could do nothing but work out, eat and sleep, and not get 1/5 the results if you geared up properly, ate 'whatever' and partied.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Your obsessed with John Cena to the fact that everything you say seems stupid, no offense, but you have to think about what you post, unless your intentionally trolling


It's not false, John Cena is stronger than him.

Were you the same guy who said to me that CM Punk was not in the second hour when he was main-eventing and did a 2.7 rating?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Astitude said:


> He was no where near this big during his N.O.D days..
> 
> He is most definitely on Steriods...


I never said THIS big. I was just saying he was bigger in the Nation then when he was Rocky Maivia. That could of been the time he used steroids. He looked much more bigger, he was more bloated up when he was in the Nation etc.

Since then he's cut down body fat and looked a lot more muscular but seeing as these guys are on the road and always doing shows, they are hardly working out as much as they'd like to.

Since he's left the WWE, he's had ALOT more gym time obviously and of course is going to look bigger than when he was wrestling actively.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think so. He started getting huge after he left wrestling, which is understandable because of all the time he has.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont make excuses. The pics prove my point.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> I never said THIS big. I was just saying he was bigger in the Nation then when he was Rocky Maivia. That could of been the time he used steroids. He looked much more bigger, he was more bloated up when he was in the Nation etc.
> 
> Since then he's cut down body fat and looked a lot more muscular but seeing as these guys are on the road and always doing shows, they are hardly working out as much as they'd like to.
> 
> Since he's left the WWE, he's had ALOT more gym time obviously and of course is going to look bigger than when he was wrestling actively.


My point exactly.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> It's not false, John Cena is stronger than him.
> 
> Were you the same guy who said to me that CM Punk was not in the second hour when he was main-eventing and did a 2.7 rating?


I seriously think if cena whipped his cock out you would be the first in line to aboard, sheesh do you even know the guy personally to be slurping him every second of your life.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

There was no point in making this thread. People actually try and discuss the issue and you label it as an excuse. llort


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd say it was definitely possible, who gives a shit though he's never going to get tested so he should take advantage of that while he can


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

CeNation_ said:


> It's not false, John Cena is stronger than him.
> 
> Were you the same guy who said to me that CM Punk was not in the second hour when he was main-eventing and did a 2.7 rating?


No to both.The amount of muscle of Cena and Rock ain't invisible and just by a simple look you can easily judge who is stronger .. and now enough this gay talk


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Rocky marks are always annoying.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> No to both.The amount of muscle of Cena and Rock ain't invisible and just by a simple look you can easily judge who is stronger .. and now enough this gay talk


Power lifters look nothing compared to body builders but they could easily outlift even the best body builders.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The first picture is from at around 2002. The second picture is from a 2010. Don't ya think it's very possible to build that kind of muscle in eight years? I can understand if the first picture was from 2009 and the second from 2010 but those two pictures show an eight year difference.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I bet his balls are more shrunk than Mason Ryan. (no ****)


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> No to both.The amount of muscle of Cena and Rock ain't invisible and just by a simple look you can easily judge who is stronger .. and now enough this gay talk


What is this? 


Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> you say that and you know your a hypocrite ..2nd hour had no CM Punk & almost no HHH :gun:


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Astitude said:


> Rocky marks are always annoying.


Rock haters are far more worse. You clearly opened this thread to get a discussion and now that your presented with a argument you can't handle so now you get all butthurt


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I can assure you it's more than just muscle milk.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

scrilla said:


> I bet his balls are more shrunk than Mason Ryan. (no ****)


:lmao:lmao:lmao




vybzkartel8 said:


> Rock haters are far more worse. You clearly opened this thread to get a discussion and now that your presented with a argument you can't handle so now you get all butthurt


What argument? They are all assumptions & excuses made by butthurt rocky dickriders like you.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Probably.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Astitude said:


> Rocky marks are always annoying.


Yes, they can be and majority of the time are but this thread doesn't prove anything really. You can't use pictures with a damn near ten year difference as proof that someone is doing roids. That's like someone looking at a pic of Cena in 2003 and looking at one in 2011 and saying that he has to be on roids because there is no way that he could get that big.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Astitude said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your whole argument is an assumption.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Obvious troll thread


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Possible. But then who gives a shit if they wanna do roids?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*You know who else thinks Dwayne is on steroids? MY MOM!*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

its obvious rock is on roids. so is cena, tripleh, kevin nash, etc. even vince takes steroids


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> I bet his balls are more shrunk than Mason Ryan. (no ****)


Despite it being scientific fact that steroids don't shrink your balls?


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah he might be. Not sure why anyone really gives a shit though.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Yes, they can be and majority of the time are but this thread doesn't prove anything really. You can't use pictures with a damn near *ten year difference* as proof that someone is doing roids. That's like someone looking at a pic of Cena in 2003 and looking at one in 2011 and saying that he has to be on roids because there is no way that he could get that big.



The Rock during Race to Witch mountain *2009* -










The Rock in Other Guys *2010* - 











The Rock in G.I. Joe - 











This guy is on Roids. Period.





green25814 said:


> Yeah he might be. Not sure why anyone really gives a shit though.



Apparently the Rock marks do. According to them The Rock can never do no wrong.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

You spelt Spinach wrong.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Despite it being scientific fact that steroids don't shrink your balls?


Yes they do! The common misconception that it makes your penis smaller, Steroids will shrink your testies.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Astitude said:


> Apparently the Rock marks do. According to them The Rock can never do no wrong.


hell there are people defending cena saysing he is natural. obviously rock would have dfenders too


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Astitude said:


> The Rock during Race to Witch mountain *2009* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay look at the first picture and look again at the second one. The Rock looks the same size in both. Now you may have a claim with the last two pictures but I don't understand why it really even matters. It's not like he goes on this big "Steroids are bad" crusade. If he does roids, that's him. I don't give a shit to be honest with you.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Dont matter. Its not like WWE is going to say "Your on roids!? get the fuck out" when The Rock is doing shit like selling out the garden in 90 mins.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

green25814 said:


> Yeah he might be. Not sure why anyone really gives a shit though.


Anything to hate or troll on The Rock, really. The man could say that he doesn't like a certain color. He'd be attacked for that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Dont matter. Its not like WWE is going to say "Your on roids!? get the fuck out" when The Rock is doing shit like selling out the garden in 90 mins.


I agree and your sig is a 100 % correct.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> I don't understand why it really even matters. It's not like he goes on this big "Steroids are bad" crusade. If he does roids, that's him. I don't give a shit to be honest with you.



It apparently matters to other Rocky marks in here. Look at them bashing me & calling me a troll.

I did not make this thread to make fun of rock or to insult him. If you dont care , dont bother opening the thread. 

simple as that.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Astitude said:


>


:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Despite it being scientific fact that steroids don't shrink your balls?


testosterone does


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Dwayne is definitely juicing. He wasn't that big before when he used to wrestle. Then overnight the guy is yolked as hell. 100% on the gas.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Astitude said:


> It apparently matters to other Rocky marks in here. Look at them bashing me & calling me a troll.
> 
> I did not make this thread to make fun of rock or to insult him. If you dont care , dont bother opening the thread.
> 
> simple as that.


Sure you didn't make the thread as an insult to The Rock.  I opened the thread to see what kind of evidence you would use to back up your claim. The first few pics weren't that good but the last two were, I'll give you that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Found this


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Found this


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That picture just shows The Rock's immense genetics, look at his shoulders.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> That picture just shows The Rock's immense genetics, look at his shoulders.


You could look at his overall muscle structure as well. If he was doing steroids, then he wouldn't even be that well proportioned. I know high school guys who do steroids and they don't look that proportioned at all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Like a lot of Hollywood actors that are pressured to get big and form six pack abs for roles, the Rock is probably on steroids. Personally, I don't care.

However, anyone who says that he got that big through eating a lot of food containing protein probably doesn't know how the body works. I don't know how much time the Rock was given to bulk up (so if he was given plenty of time this could all be natural), but protein doesn't work like Captain America's Super Serum. Depending on one's height and weight, one's body is able to process a maximum amount of protein and the rest is excess.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Astitude said:


> The Rock during Race to Witch mountain *2009* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize that in the pictures you showed to show how much smaller he was back then he wasn't flexing and then you compared it to a picture of him flexing. Of course he looks much bigger in the picture where he is flexing than just standing there.

Truth is, no one knows what he does or does not do except people that know him. The same applies to all the people everyone says is on steroids (unless they've admitted it or been caught). I mean I know guys who are huge and all they do is work out and eat, and then there are guys that work out a whole lot and are tiny. Not everyone is the same.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Amino Fuel, as shown in that pic is not classified as steroids by the way.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Meh. I think that The Rock simply went on a bulk; the picture where he's flexing can make anyone's traps look bigger than they actually are and imo his physique does not scream out ''Juicing!'' to me. I think that he's just been eating a lot and lifting heavy.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

LMAO, no he isnt, its just fuckinh hard work, he dont take steroids, he might have done when he wrestled. The guy is in awesome shape, he trains fucking hard. Now cena on the other hard he fucking takes steroids and has for years.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

The Rock is not on steroids. Whoever thinks this needs psychiatric help. This thread is a waste of time.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Seriously who the fucking cares? Holleywood and Wrestling aren't fucking legit sports, so this thread's speculation can fuck off


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Oscar is too.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

omaroo said:


> LMAO, no he isnt, its just fuckinh hard work, he dont take steroids, he might have done when he wrestled. The guy is in awesome shape, he trains fucking hard.* Now cena on the other hard he fucking takes steroids and has for years.*


lol Cena is on roids for years but the rock is a natural. 

LMFAO.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Even Bret Hart took steroids and his physique is not that impressive.

Just saying,
Then again Steiner said his big poppa pump stuff was all natural.


----------



## Pook S (Oct 25, 2011)

Either he went to the gym and worked out non-stop for 3 hours or he took some roids.. Im leaning towards a bit of both.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> That picture just shows The Rock's immense genetics, look at his shoulders.


Yeah, he was huge even at 15, he's a naturally big guy and like i said, train hard, eat right and has the Hollywood trainers:
6:45


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

omaroo said:


> LMAO, no he isnt, its just fuckinh hard work, he dont take steroids, he might have done when he wrestled. The guy is in awesome shape, he trains fucking hard. Now cena on the other hard he fucking takes steroids and has for years.


I suppose you would call this natural too?


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

He got older and he hit the gym alot. There are way better legal supplements now than there were back when he was smaller.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, he was huge even at 15, he's a naturally big guy and like i said, train hard, eat right and has the Hollywood trainers:
> 6:45


Stop posting this DVD crap you tool. Ofcourse they are gonna say he works hard.. he is a natural. 

No one is going to admit Dwayne did roids on his damm DVD.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I question the sexuality of about half of the people posting in this thread. Not that there's anything wrong with it... but yeah.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol, the kid is upset because he's clueless, maybe you need to open another account now, capat.
it's not from his DVD BTW idiot, it's from the biography channel.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who really cares if he is on roids... If he is. its not like WWE is gonna tell him to GTFO...But I did like reading the past four and a half pages


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Steroids, HGH, Popeye Spinach? Probably.

Do I give a fuck? Probably not.*


----------



## GR Choke (Oct 12, 2011)

who cares The Rock is a legend.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Lol, the kid is upset because he's clueless, maybe you need to open another account now, capat.
> it's not from his DVD BTW idiot, *it's from the biography channel.*


OMG what a credible unbiased source.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Astitude said:


> Nah he is on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I know the motive of this thread.
Oh well.


----------

